# Mk3 + Mason-Tech = :drool:



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

I figured I would start a new thread with a catchier title to get more interest in my actual build thread. Anyway on with the show. About a week ago exactly I ordered my Air Ride kit from Mason-Tech, I waited patiently for a full week and finally today around noon some US mail Jeep drove up my driveway and I had no idea what he was delivering and he asked me to sign for 3 packages so I did and it turns out he was delivering me these:
















































Box 1 contained my 5 Gallon tank (could use a nice cleaning but i'm not to worried about it now)
Box 2 contained the VIAIR compressor and the remote air intake kit
Box 3 contained TONS of stuff:
-Front bags
-Threaded collars for the struts
-Top plates for the bags
-Both dual needle guages
-All 4 manifolded valves
-The water trap
-All the required air line to plumb the car
-The air fittings kit
-And finally my 5 switch box

I'm still waiting on the struts as of right now I'm hoping to recieve them either Monday or Tuesday. Feels like i've already waited a year


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

make it lay or gtfo


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

I just went simple and ordered the level 1 air managment kit and that's the switch set up that comes with it, this is still my daily so i'm not looking for anything radical
and to d1rtyj4k3, i plan on at least laying my pan on the ground for now, once i get a shortened pan i will be laying subframe, or really close to it


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

Hate to know how much $$$ this all ran you? I cant wait to see this done though... I am still rolling my pennies to bag my mk3 but this should be the final push i needed


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_alright sir. it just kind of limits you, thats all.

limits me how? I plan on running my switch set up to do front/back/side/side/pancake, i'm not looking to control all 4 wheels individually being that I want to keep it simple
also gregvh, I will keep this updated as it continues to progress, hopefully it will progress pretty quickly so keep your eyes peeled


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (bagged_hag)*

awsome thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif any pictures of your car right now so we can see what your working with?


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (gregvh)*

here ya go,








as of right now it has a shaved front bump in primer but that will be getting painted sometime soon I hope, also here is a photoshop I did of my car in class one day when i was really bored, it shows what i hope to achieve:










_Modified by bagged_hag at 11:28 AM 12-14-2008_


----------



## Stutz00 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Mk3 + Mason-Tech = :drool: (bagged_hag)*

dude max told me you got a kit, can't wait to this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Mk3 + Mason-Tech = :drool: (Stutz00)*

masontech signature series
all the way up








all the way down. frame notch and trimmed controll arms.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_that's not a lot of lift.

that's the problem with all universal air aerosport bags, if you lower the perch enough to get a nice drop you dont get a lot of lift, just because there's not much travel.


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

i'm not really too worried about the lack of lift considering i've been dailying my car at this height for over a year now, so anything even a bit higher then what i'm at will be fine


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (bagged_hag)*

Nice car and nice photoshop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ... to be honest though the jetta on Mason-Techs does not look all that low or that high really. IMO Paul from NY got his jetta much lower with coils and bags and could get higher... Maybe this build thread will be prove me wrong though.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (gregvh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gregvh* »_Nice car and nice photoshop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ... to be honest though the jetta on Mason-Techs does not look all that low or that high really. IMO Paul from NY got his jetta much lower with coils and bags and could get higher... Maybe this build thread will be prove me wrong though.









paul got his car lower cause he had shorter struts in the front, but it wasnt higher than my bros car (the white one above). his car was a 1/4" lower and they both had the same size tire. i know cause me and my brother helped setup pauls air







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Swoops at 2:03 PM 12-14-2008_


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Mk3 + Mason-Tech = :drool: (bagged_hag)*

Is the white car laying subframe? 205-40-16?

Bagged Hag - what size tire do you plan to run?


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: Mk3 + Mason-Tech = :drool: (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_
Bagged Hag - what size tire do you plan to run?

Currently i have 205/40/16 Falken 912's on my wheels and my wheels are 7.5 in the front and 8 in the rear. I'm hoping to get some 195/40's not sure on the kind of tire yet that's still up in the air and if i absolutely have to resort to running 15's to lay subframe then so be it


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Mk3 + Mason-Tech = :drool: (bagged_hag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bagged_hag* »_
Currently i have 205/40/16 Falken 912's on my wheels and my wheels are 7.5 in the front and 8 in the rear. I'm hoping to get some 195/40's not sure on the kind of tire yet that's still up in the air and if i absolutely have to resort to running 15's to lay subframe then so be it

2009 year of the 14's


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Mk3 + Mason-Tech = :drool: (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_Is the white car laying subframe? 205-40-16?


205/40/16 falken 512 on a 7.5. its not laying frame yet, gonna get bagyards.


_Modified by Swoops at 9:21 PM 12-14-2008_


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: Mk3 + Mason-Tech = :drool: (Swoops)*

swoops are the signature series bags you have the most recent ones? the ones that have the threaded shock bodies, because if they are truthfully threaded the entire way down to the mounting flange, depending on wheel and tire set up you you should be able to lay frame with the mason-tech kit


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Mk3 + Mason-Tech = :drool: (bagged_hag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bagged_hag* »_swoops are the signature series bags you have the most recent ones? the ones that have the threaded shock bodies, because if they are truthfully threaded the entire way down to the mounting flange, depending on wheel and tire set up you you should be able to lay frame with the mason-tech kit

yea their the most recent unless the design has changed in the last 4 months. 
how far struts are threaded down doesnt apply to air as much as it does to coils. with spacers or the right size wheel you can spin a coil spring past the wheel. its not the same with bags. a bag wont be threaded past the rim because it will hit the wheel 99% of the time. so what really comes into play with bags is the overall height of the strut. 
there is a sleeve in the uvair bags you have. the length of that sleeve is the shortest the bag will compress. when assembled on a strut, the lowest the bag can be threaded down is to where the top of the strut body is flush with the top of that inner sleeve. anything lower than that and you'll just be bottoming out the strut and the bag will not be compressing all the way. this applies to every strut with uvair bags, not just mason-tech.
my brothers front is set up the exact way as i just described. hope this makes sense to you


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Mk3 + Mason-Tech = :drool: (bagged_hag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bagged_hag* »_
Currently i have 205/40/16 Falken 912's on my wheels and my wheels are 7.5 in the front and 8 in the rear. I'm hoping to get some 195/40's not sure on the kind of tire yet that's still up in the air and if i absolutely have to resort to running 15's to lay subframe then so be it

good luch finding 195/40 here dude. I really want to see how this car turns out.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Mk3 + Mason-Tech = :drool: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_
good luch finding 195/40 here dude. I really want to see how this car turns out.

conti sports come in 195/40/16 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: Mk3 + Mason-Tech = :drool: (Swoops)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swoops* »_
conti sports come in 195/40/16 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yep exactly what i was thinking, but still haven't recieved the struts or rear bags yet, hopefully tomorrow


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: Mk3 + Mason-Tech = :drool: (bagged_hag)*

Well, being that I was so anxious to recieve my struts I sent a message to Scott here on the Tex. He said that Koni was behind in their shipments to him which in turn delayed the shipment of my struts but he said they got mine done today and hopefully they went out today and if not tomorrow for sure. But on a good note I talked to Rat4Life and he is going to be doing my frame notch this sunday. I will update as things move along.


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: Mk3 + Mason-Tech = :drool: (bagged_hag)*

Alright finally an update, my front struts from Mason-Tech arrived yesterday and as soon as I got home from work I got to work assembling them. They are GREAT quality.
Excuse the crappy cell phone pic, I forgot my camera at my dads house:








Also, I was looking at all my fittings and I was wondering what the red stuff on the threads is. At first I thought it was a thread sealant but it's hardened and seems like it would just flake off if I attempted to thread it in like that, here is another crappy picture of what i'm talking about but you can still see what i'm referring to:








Any help there would be greatly appreciated


----------



## 79RabbitDSL (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Mk3 + Mason-Tech = :drool: (bagged_hag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bagged_hag* »_
Also, I was looking at all my fittings and I was wondering what the red stuff on the threads is. At first I thought it was a thread sealant but it's hardened and seems like it would just flake off if I attempted to thread it in like that, here is another crappy picture of what i'm talking about but you can still see what i'm referring to:








Any help there would be greatly appreciated

It is thread sealant or thread locker, most likely sealant because it is on a pipe thread. If it is super old it may be hard and flake off, but it should be fine. You can always add more if you are worried.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Mk3 + Mason-Tech = :drool: (79RabbitDSL)*

wrap teflon around the fitting and pay no attention to the red sealant and you're good to go


----------



## KRIS05VVTi (Oct 8, 2008)

its one for the front and one for the back, or one on each side!? how do they go!???


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (KRIS05VVTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swoops* »_wrap teflon around the fitting and pay no attention to the red sealant and you're good to go

Alright thanks swoops, that's what I was kinda planning on doing anyway haha.

_Quote, originally posted by *KRIS05VVTi* »_its one for the front and one for the back, or one on each side!? how do they go!???

Those are both front struts, just picture them with the mounting flanges pointing outwards and it's easier to see how they would mount on the front


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (KRIS05VVTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KRIS05VVTi* »_its one for the front and one for the back, or one on each side!? how do they go!???

I hope this was a joke







... 
Wow am I pumped you got your fronts... I think I have been waiting as eagerly as you!







Install them already so I can decided wether they are right for me or not


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (gregvh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gregvh* »_
Wow am I pumped you got your fronts... I think I have been waiting as eagerly as you!







Install them already so I can decided wether they are right for me or not









I'm still waiting on my rear bags yet and then the install will start. I want to have everything here first before I really start getting down to business


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (bagged_hag)*

Ya thats understandable. I think I will be setting up my air management completely before getting my bags though just to spread out the cost abit more. You notching your frame right away or going to grind your axle on frame for a bit?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (gregvh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gregvh* »_ You notching your frame right away or going to grind your axle on frame for a bit?









yes he is notching it right away, i am all ready to do his notch


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

Wow, haven't updated this in a bit, unfortunately not too much has happened since my last update. As Rat4Life said he will be doing my notch once i can find the time to get up there. But there is some good news. I finally got my rear bags in!
















The rear bags are of excellent quality, in those pictures I dont have the lower bushings installed but I do now. I just didn't really feel like taking any more pictures. Now that everything is here that I need some real progress should finally start to occur. Also I kinda feel like whoring my car right now so here are some end of fall shots, it's final good bath with the futuras.








And the only GOOD picture I have of my shaved bumper which will be getting painted in the early spring.


----------



## defrost (May 26, 2006)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a lancaster guy.
where you at in lancaster?


----------



## tvr6-11404 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: (bagged_hag)*

im ready to see some pics of the notch, im about to do mine here pretty soon, once you get it done of course


_Modified by tvr6-11404 at 6:14 PM 1-12-2009_


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (tvr6-11404)*

goodluck with the mason tech stuff, alota my parts are covered in rust now, make sure you protect everthing with antiseize and all that stuff
cant wait to see it done tho


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

its about time there was an update







patiently awaiting the install







dont like the sounds of rust though!


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (defrost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *defrost* »_http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a lancaster guy.
where you at in lancaster?

I'm up in the Denver area. Are you somewhere local? Also i'm not really liking the sounds of the rust too much either but I'll find some way of avoiding it. Hopefully some progress will be made this weekend as I have NO time the rest of this week because i'm lined up to work three 11 hour days the rest of this week. Yay for warehouse work!


----------



## dubina4steve (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bagged_hag)*

I may have to get the same setup as you once I see how yours looks, I really want to put mine on bags. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dubina4steve)*

FINALLY!!! An update worth posting. Last night I found myself not able to sleep so I decided to work on my air ride a little bit. I know this isn't much progress but it's certainly a big headache out of my way now. I got all the fittings installed to where they should be, now all I have to do is install and wire up everything in the car.
















































Hopefully now this will motivate me and I will start getting this project rolling.


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bagged_hag)*

looks like you painted the water trap, are the valve blocks painted or anodized? did they come like that? im diggin the black components


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (windsorvr)*

how much can you raise the rear struts? 
edit: i mean by threading the bottom bushing down


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Swoops)*

can the rear bags be bought seperatly, like by thereselves. i know they make a universal chapman kit where you weld up the lower mount but i like how these jus screw together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (e-townvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *e-townvdub* »_can the rear bags be bought seperatly, like by thereselves. i know they make a universal chapman kit where you weld up the lower mount but i like how these jus screw together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

those are chapmans http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (e-townvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *e-townvdub* »_can the rear bags be bought seperatly, like by thereselves. i know they make a universal chapman kit where you weld up the lower mount but i like how these jus screw together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You would have to contact Scott at Mason-Tech to see if you could purchase the rear bags seperately. They are def good quality! Also Swoops, the rears can be raised up by about 2" safely I would say. There is a decent amount of threads there to play with.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bagged_hag)*

you can order the rear bag separately from airassited.com.


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Swoops)*

yes i know you can get them from airssited but they are the kind you have to weld the lower part on. its not really a big deal but i jus like how those screw right together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ill try contacting mason-tech http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (defrost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *defrost* »_http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a lancaster guy.
where you at in lancaster?

x2


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (e-townvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *e-townvdub* »_yes i know you can get them from airssited but they are the kind you have to weld the lower part on. its not really a big deal but i jus like how those screw right together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ill try contacting mason-tech http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks 

no those are the same. the ones from airassited are the same ones masontech sells. they are tapped in the bottom just like his http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Swoops)*

these are the ones airassited sells
















these are what i mean by weld together. these clearly arent the same as he has







his lower mount screws on and this kit u weld it. either way it snot a big deal! i jus simply asked where to get the screw on type http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (e-townvdub)*

the ones you pictured my brother has on his car, the white jetta posted on the first page, they have the same tapped bottom as baggedhags, allowing you to thread the bushing into the bottom and not weld it


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

swoops sent u aPM


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Swoops)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swoops* »_the ones you pictured my brother has on his car, the white jetta posted on the first page, they have the same tapped bottom as baggedhags, allowing you to thread the bushing into the bottom and not weld it

I'm pretty sure they're a weird thread pitch though. They're an acme thread pitch aren't they?


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_
I'm pretty sure they're a weird thread pitch though. They're an acme thread pitch aren't they?

not 100% sure. i welded to mine.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Swoops)*

i welded mine as well.
i feel like with the threaded pieces you will not be able to go as low.
mine are literally 2-3 inches shorter.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

Madtexture, any idea (or atleast an estimate) on how long those were after welding?


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

honestly i have no idea.
next time i get the car up on stands ill take some measurements for ya.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

MK1 rear shocks are shorter than MK3 rear shocks though, they might not need to be as short to get a mk3 low.


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Afazz)*

Well if you go back and look at autocross16vrocco's build up his rear went LOW and he had the same exact rear bags I did. Either way the rears will always go low, it's the front's you have to work at to get as low as most people want them


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bagged_hag)*

speaking of the fronts. look into getting/using g60/early MK3 strut bushings and bearings, their 10mm shorter than the stock ones. they require a little trimming underneath but its not something structural. its much better then cutting a stock strut bushing.


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Swoops)*

alright thanks for that little bit of advice there, i'm going to head out to the hardware store some morning this week to pick up some 1x3's to start building the frame for my false floor and then everything should progress pretty quickly from there.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bagged_hag)*

also the best part about those bushings is that they can be found on ebay for under $20 shipped http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Swoops)*

what amount of trimming needs to be done on them to make them fit?


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bagged_hag)*

part of the metal ring underneath has to be trimmed so it doesnt hit the bolts that hold the top plate to the bag


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_Madtexture, any idea (or atleast an estimate) on how long those were after welding?

my struts are exactly like Jamie's, i cut about .5" off the bottom before welding the mount on.
if i remember correctly, compressed, my rears are about 14" long from the top mount to the center of the lower mount hole. (i hope im remembering the length correctly







)


----------



## dubina4steve (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Ambrose Burnsides)*

I can't wait to see this thing done so I can copy you if I like it.


----------



## ActiveMoe (Sep 2, 2007)

Hurry and finishhh!!!!!!


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (ActiveMoe)*

^ like what he said







hurry


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (e-townvdub)*

Alright guys I come bringing an update! I got around to pulling out my center console to figure out which way I wanted to run my wires for the switch box and also to see where I wanted to run my lines for the gauges. Neither of those things have been done yet but will be done soon. However I did manage to put together a template out of cardboard for where I am going to mount my gauges.
























It's a pretty close fit and I plan on making it out of either 1/4" plywood or some black foam core, just something simple that can then be wrapped in something, still haven't decided what that will be yet. Now this is where the big update starts. I pulled out my rear carpet and finally began working on my false floor in the back. I opted to keep the rear seats because I do drive more then just 1 other person around a lot so having the seats is a plus. I went out to Lowe's yesterday and picked up some 2x4s and a 4'x8' sheet of 3/8" plywood. I then cut the 2x4s to length but realized they weren't going to be tall enough standing on end so I ripped one of the 2x4's down the middle and made some custom 2x6's which will give me perfect clearance for everything I want to do. I then took my rear carpet and drew a template onto the plywood to cut out the actual floor part of the false floor. It took some trial and error but the fit is spot on right now. Alright enough talking now some pics.
































^^To make the floor fit flat and level I had to notch out that little part of the 2x4 so it would fit over the hump in the floor. It's a close fit but it's almost perfect.
























The floor fits very snuggly into place already and I have yet to fasten it down to the frame yet, I drove around like that all night last night and even without it fastened down it hardly makes any noise at all. Gotta love that








Oh and also while trying to drop the floor into place during one of my trial fittings, this little guy found his way into my finger.
















Def the biggest splinter I've ever had. But hey what is a project without a little blood right. Anyway hope you guys enjoy this update, more should be soon to follow.


_Modified by bagged_hag at 10:50 AM 2-1-2009_


----------



## VdubyaVR6 (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (bagged_hag)*

Good work bro. You better have this finished next time I come around.


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (VdubyaVR6)*

nice, im startign the floor in my jetta this week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif just curious about how u got the plywood cut so perfect







did u make a template first or what? or did u trace the carpet ?


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (e-townvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *e-townvdub* »_nice, im startign the floor in my jetta this week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif just curious about how u got the plywood cut so perfect







did u make a template first or what? or did u trace the carpet ?










I'm just that damn good







haha, no seriously though I took the carpet out and flipped it upside down on the plywood and traced it out and it worked like a CHARM. The only trimming I did on the plywood was where it mates up to the seats, I had to cut that back a few times because from my original fitment of the plywood to the final product it was raised up 6" and since the seats angle back I had to trim it back a few times but once you get that right it's spot on!


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (bagged_hag)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tvr6-11404 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: (bagged_hag)*

wow i feel like an idoit i tried to measure mine out and screwed up one piece of plywood. Flipping the carpet is a great idea.


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (tvr6-11404)*

subscribed


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You thinking of bagging that bitch basket Eric?


_Modified by Shawn W. at 7:45 AM 2-13-2009_


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

WOW! I need to do a much better job at keeping this page up to date. I've gotten a decent bit done since the last time I updated. It's hard to get work done as fast as I would like when I'm mostly working solo and the car is my daily driver. But to date I have my gauges installed with my custom made gauge panel made. I have the switch box in place and the harness ran to the back of the car. I mounted the valves, and compressor onto the piece of plywood I cut out to fit into the spare tire recess. I also mounted the tank onto the side of the false floor frame so that only about a 1/2" will be visible above the floor, I love that look so that's what i'm going for. Anyway here are the pics, they can do their own talking.
the custom made gauge panel already wrapped with the gauges installed:
























Spare tire recess plywood piece with valves and compressor already mounted:
















And in the spare tire well:
















And this pic shows the 1/4" air lines running up towards the interior to the gauges:








And finally here is the rat's nest where it's at. Tank mounted with the air lines run to the valves on the "In" side.
















I'm going to try and clean things up this weekend a little bit and get the wiring done and run the lines under the car so all that will be left is to charge the tank and install the struts then i'll be running on air. So stayed tuned for updates because hopefully they will come quickly this time!


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bagged_hag)*

Well here is what happened today, my dad and I were making good progress on the wiring, moving along pretty quickly. We made our way to grounding everything out in the rear or the car and this is where the problem, the only problem we had all day, happened. Now honestly i'm a little embarrassed to post this, but we were drilling through the spare tire well to run our screw into the ground wires against the metal, and we looked under the car and thought we were clear all around the spare tire well not realizing the gas tank wrapped up around the front of the well. So we got the compresser grounded out, and then we went to ground out two of my valves and drilled a hole into the side of the spare tire well ultimately puncturing a hole into the gas tank. Since we have never dropped a gas tank before and the best VW garage in the world is right down the street from us I opted to take it there and I will have them fix it this week. But i'm gonna be hard on the grind as soon as I get the car back to get this thing done ASAP. I know i've been lacking on updates and I can tell people have lost interest in the this thread but hopefully I can regain everyones interest and have suppost to finish this project. Keep checking in!


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bagged_hag)*

lookin good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What did you use to wrap you center insert for the gauges i am doing the same sorta thing except right in the cupholders. 
Oh and you should have just grounded to the inside of the back wheelwell thats where everyone grounds sound systems so it should be fine.


----------



## VdubyaVR6 (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bagged_hag)*

hahaha.. bro stop drilling holes in your gas tank...


----------



## defrost (May 26, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *bagged_hag* »_Well here is what happened today, my dad and I were making good progress on the wiring, moving along pretty quickly. We made our way to grounding everything out in the rear or the car and this is where the problem, the only problem we had all day, happened. Now honestly i'm a little embarrassed to post this, but we were drilling through the spare tire well to run our screw into the ground wires against the metal, and we looked under the car and thought we were clear all around the spare tire well not realizing the gas tank wrapped up around the front of the well. So we got the compresser grounded out, and then we went to ground out two of my valves and drilled a hole into the side of the spare tire well ultimately puncturing a hole into the gas tank. Since we have never dropped a gas tank before and the best VW garage in the world is right down the street from us I opted to take it there and I will have them fix it this week. But i'm gonna be hard on the grind as soon as I get the car back to get this thing done ASAP. I know i've been lacking on updates and I can tell people have lost interest in the this thread but hopefully I can regain everyones interest and have suppost to finish this project. Keep checking in!


name of shop?


----------



## VdubyaVR6 (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (defrost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *defrost* »_
name of shop?


Witmers in Ephrata, PA


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (defrost)*

Mine looked as messy with the valves and wiring etc. Luckly mine was all hidden underneath a speaker box. 
This thread makes me want air again. But the right way this time.


----------



## defrost (May 26, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VdubyaVR6* »_
Witmers in Ephrata, PA


ahh yes, witmers. that's what i figured it was. i've been there. definitely a good shop.


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (VdubyaVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VdubyaVR6* »_hahaha.. bro stop drilling holes in your gas tank...









haha, what i've acquired a new hobby







but the whole reason I tried grounding towards the front of the wheel well is because i am trying to make this whole set up as clean as possible. I know it looks a little messy in those pictures but actually just working on it today and getting as much done as we did it's gonna be pretty damn clean once all is said and done. I'm actually really excited to get the car back now so I can start busting ass to get this thing done. keep the comments coming

PS- To the person who asked what I wrapped my gauge panel in, there is a funny story behind that. My brother (VdubyaVR6) had his old computer chair sitting here at home still. I was working hard on my car the one night getting that gauge panel done and I came back inside and was walking around the house to find something to cover it in, anything really, I was really looking for an old leather jacket but we didn't have one. Right before I walked outside I spotted his chair, it was perfect. So to answer the question it's a vinyl type of fabric that has a texture that matches the dash quite well I think


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bagged_hag)*









Stay tuned more low on thew ay


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bagged_hag)*

looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VdubyaVR6 (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (e-townvdub)*

Way to finally get your car done.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
MOAR Pics and vids!


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VdubyaVR6)*

promising! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubjettaman)*

Alright well after a little bit of a set back due to a cross threaded nut, I'm back in business and should have this thing hopefully wrapped up either tonight or tomorrow morning, I will post pics ASAP


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (bagged_hag)*

ASAP is not fast enough.


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Ghetto-8v)*

Well, the car is FINALLY DONE!!! After working on it for 13 hours straight through the night last Saturday I was able to get the car going up and down. I took my time over the week to make the final adjustments and get the height dialed in and all. The car is finally complete. I have a leak somewhere in the right rear that I will hopefully resolve tomorrow! Well screw talking, I've done enough of that in this thread, here are the pics!
Here is the car at 75ish PSI all around:
























Here is the car completely aired out! The passenger side frame is resting on the axle so I will be getting a notch ASAP to take care of that little problem and achieve more LOW!
























And last but not least here is the my gauge panel. I know it's nothing spectacular but there is one minor change that I made to it. That switch is my "switched" power source for the compressor. I took that term very literally and actually ran a switch between the compressor and battery. The switch is a 30A SPST toggle switch protected by a 30A Bussman Mini Fuse. I will never blow the fuse or fry the switch because the compressor's maxium draw is only 30 amps so I'm safe!








Anyway, I know I sucked at updating this thread but it's done people. I will give the car a well deserved bath tomorrow and hopefully be able to find that leak. Comments and critcism are welcome!


_Modified by bagged_hag at 1:01 AM 4-11-2009_


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

you need to spend like some more money if you want it to lay frame


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: (DubbinT)*

Truth. Better than mine was though!


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (Ghetto-8v)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif glad you got it all done. hows it drive compared to your coils? it looks great


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (e-townvdub)*

good job. glad you finally got it going. how bout some new pics of the trunk setup?


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (DubbinT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinT* »_you need to spend like some more money if you want it to lay frame

Believe me I am by no means done with this yet! My goal is to achieve a stance like yours in the end. But the car rides great compared to my coils! And I will get some pics of the trunk set up posted ASAP, probably some time later tonight


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (bagged_hag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bagged_hag* »_
Believe me I am by no means done with this yet! My goal is to achieve a stance like yours in the end. But the car rides great compared to my coils! And I will get some pics of the trunk set up posted ASAP, probably some time later tonight


good you need some diff wheels imo lmk if you need to know anything


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (DubbinT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinT* »_

good you need some diff wheels imo lmk if you need to know anything

I've been thinking about getting something new as well, but I don't wanna get rid of the futuras so we'll see. But I was wondering if you had any pictures of your hacked up strut bushing so I could possibly replicate that and get it a little bit lower


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_i welded mine as well.
i feel like with the threaded pieces you will not be able to go as low.
mine are literally 2-3 inches shorter.









dont know if this was covered BUT
from my own air ride build, welding the mount stright to the bottom of the shock body doesnt not give enough room once on the car for the rear to go high at all.
the ones from airassisted i got i used the metal pipe cut 1/2'' off of it and it still didnt go that high


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (bagged_hag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bagged_hag* »_
I've been thinking about getting something new as well, but I don't wanna get rid of the futuras so we'll see. But I was wondering if you had any pictures of your hacked up strut bushing so I could possibly replicate that and get it a little bit lower

just clean them up and they should look fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sketchy-B* »_
just clean them up and they should look fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah the wheels are filthy right now, the whole car is filthy, but even dirty cars look good low so I don't mind haha


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Looking good, babes! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

